# Rear crossing Traffic



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Sorry to reinvigorate this 2019 post (not) - Why does my 2020 MX not warn me of crossing traffic when I back out of a parking space? It should be able to too given the sensors and camera's, seems like a basic on cars now. Also, no blind blind spot warning chime or indicator? Please spare me the the should be watching out anyway, these are great extra safe features. thx.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have probably Tweeted to Elon 10 times if not more asking for rear cross traffic alerts. It’s pretty sad that the safest cars on the road don’t have that common safety feature.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Why doesn’t my 3 include *insert feature “I” want here*!?

Simply put it’s because it costs time/money to implement. THEIR priority list to add features isn’t the same as YOUR priority list.

There’s a few threads discussing feature wish lists and honestly I don’t see “rear cross traffic alerts” mentioned much.

Album art though… well, that’s a wish on the very top of EVERYONE’S list 😂


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I find the wide angle and the back trunk location of the rear camera to provide all the info I need...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I find the wide angle and the back trunk location of the rear camera to provide all the info I need...


But it doesn't see vehicles coming towards the rear of your car from the side. The Tesla side cameras are also useless for this detection.

My family has a 2017 Prius with RCT (rear cross traffic) system that includes two side facing radar units and it works flawlessly alerting of vehicles approaching from the side in the rear. No way a wide-angle (even if it were 220 degrees) could cover this area.

It also illuminates amber warnings in the side mirrors showing when something is in the "blind spots" to warn the driver. Don't even need the turn signal on - just lights up when that area is occupied. Sure wish Tesla had this new (older) technology instead of having to take my eyes OFF the road or mirrors and look at the screen).


----------



## leenanj (Oct 19, 2021)

Shilliard528 said:


> Sorry to reinvigorate this 2019 post (not) - Why does my 2020 MX not warn me of crossing traffic when I back out of a parking space? It should be able to too given the sensors and camera's, seems like a basic on cars now. Also, no blind blind spot warning chime or indicator? Please spare me the the should be watching out anyway, these are great extra safe features. thx.


I agree, forget all the FSD bs that will never be 100 percent and give us the basic features that can help the everyday drive!


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

And why do i have a button to alert me when cars are in blind spot? I try it, and no alert. Others have this non-functioning feature too?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Shilliard528 said:


> And why do i have a button to alert me when cars are in blind spot? I try it, and no alert. Others have this non-functioning feature too?


Tesla’s version of blind spot detection is to display it on the center screen. For obvious reasons this falls rather short of the industry standard of having a visual in the direction you are looking (the mirror) combined with audible alerts.


----------

